# Recently Converted G8689 Mini Mill



## Cletus (Dec 29, 2013)

Season's Greetings all. 
Here are some highlights from my recent CNC conversion:













[video=youtube;vSidwA-XA6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSidwA-XA6g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUw2fWOo8-iEjkzmUknfia7w&amp;index=2[/video]

<br>[video=youtube;hf-UaMArYM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf-UaMArYM4&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUw2fWOo8-iEjkzmUknfia7w&amp;index=1[/video]


----------

